

Facebook Vanity URLs Available this Saturday - eo
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=90316352130

======
cl3m
For all those who want to calculate when is 12am EDT in your local time, go to
<http://www.facebook.com/username/> where you got a count down.. (6 am
saturday here in Switzerland)

~~~
nicara
<http://www32.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=12am+EDT> automatically detects your
time zone and tells you your local time for that event, in case you're too
lazy to determine it from the countdown on the official page

Edit: nevermind, I just saw they added that to the official site already, my
bad - I only went there and saw the big countdown, didn't read the small-ish
stuff above. Sorry again.

------
kortina
One of the things I always liked about Facebook was the lack of a global
namespace. Every name on Facebook was contextual, when you logged in, so that
Steve Andersen to me would mean something different than Steve Andersen to
you, just like in real life. Sorry to see that go, but I suppose it's a
tradeoff and a lot of good things will result from the new namespace.

~~~
oldgregg
I remember about a year ago Zuckerburg was running on about how we're just
mapping the existing social graph so we don't need usernames and deriding
myspace for it... amazing how a few months and a little tweetie bird can
change your mind.

------
kiwidrew
Nice to see that they're going to place new accounts on 'probation' of sorts
to (try and) prevent name-squatting.

------
kortina
woah, I just noticed names can have "." chars. Who's gonna get "home.php"? ;)

------
wmf
Quick, somebody write a Web app that hammers Facebook on your behalf.

------
martythemaniak
Having a name no one else in the world has does have advantages

~~~
vaksel
it has its disadvantages too, you are very easy to find using Google.

------
ivankirigin
They could tolerate squatting but explicitly support a secondary market
powered by their credits system (and take 30%)

------
quizbiz
I just hope I remember when friday night comes along.

~~~
mshafrir
<http://calendar.google.com> \+ SMS reminder

------
gregking
thats awesome, i missed out on the google profile name rush.

